# C-Funktion von Clipper aus aufrufen



## cFuchs (1. September 2005)

Hallo

ich muss ein altes Clipper Programm (erstellt mit Clipper 5.01) "abstauben" und um einige Funktionen erweitern. Eine Funktion ist in Clipper nicht machbar, so habe ich ein kleines C-Programm geschrieben, das diese Funktion erfüllt.
Mein Problem jetzt: Wie kann ich die C-Funktion von Clipper aus aufrufen. 
Ich weis, dass es geht, nur weis ich nicht mehr wie ..!!

Wenn jemand vielleicht noch irgendein Beispiel oder eine Idee hat wäre super.

Danke
Kurt


----------

